# anyone have experience with ford motors



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Just saw the Bronco reveal they are offering twin turbo V6 does anyone know anything about the motor


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I do know it’s going to be in new the Ford Bronco


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@EWSplow helpfully and coincidentally just posted an article with all your questions answered

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/page-2139#post-2443706


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> they are offering twin turbo V6


EcoBurst?


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

EgoBoost?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

cwren2472 said:


> @EWSplow helpfully and coincidentally just posted an article with all your questions answered
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/page-2139#post-2443706


this someone dying from a heart attack


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> this someone dying from a heart attack


Not when I click it. But here, I'll give you the benefit of doubt.

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> this someone dying from a heart attack


Hey! How's you know that what MI stood for...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Not when I click it. But here, I'll give you the benefit of doubt.
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


Boss going to make a mount?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Boss going to make a mount?


Rumor on the playground is @1olddogtwo already has a Western mounted on his.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I will have a boss on ours. Coming June 2021 apparently. 
I'll post pics when I get it together


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is @1olddogtwo already has a Western mounted on his.


Probably a wideout xl


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

m_ice said:


> Probably a wideout xl


And a spreader


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> And a spreader


Nah probably a slew of double downs for that


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is @1olddogtwo already has a Western mounted on his.


I'm sure he's got a fleet of them. JDG and the easterbunny as well..


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

They were testing/media event today at the off road park here in my twp . Broncos(not plows) that is. Local news was there so I was told. I drove by and there was a sign saying ford event and a couple reliable transport trucks by the road also a bunch of stuff way off in the distance.









There has been a couple sports I've seen on the test route that runs thru town. They were all wrapped up but driving in a convoy of new ford trucks it was easy to figure out!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Just saw the Bronco reveal they are offering twin turbo V6 does anyone know anything about the motor


https://www.motorreviewer.com/engine.php?engine_id=146


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i got one link to work


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is @1olddogtwo already has a Western mounted on his.


Apparently I have two of them reserved

I reserved one and so did the other half, so now I got to pick up a second 9 ft 6 V plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Just saw the Bronco reveal they are offering twin turbo V6 does anyone know anything about the motor


I have one in my Raptor, it's the 3.5 monster.....that's the one they should be offering.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

they should put a V8


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> they should put a V8


With twin turbos........

I'd order three then!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> I have one in my Raptor, it's the 3.5 monster.....that's the one they should be offering.


My boy has the 3.5l (375h, 470t)in his F-150 which is detuned compared to what's in the Raptor (450h, 510t) and it has plenty of snort.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

1olddogtwo said:


> With twin turbos........
> 
> I'd order three then!


Just so you can have one that isn't in the shop
Being repaired?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> With twin turbos........
> 
> I'd order three then!


It'll be just a matter of time before Hennessey shoe horns one in, they already at the platform.

http://hennesseyperformance.com/vehicles/ford/f-150-raptor/2017-ford-f-150-raptor/velociraptor-v8-by-hennessey-performance-cpc/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=velociraptor_v8_ad&utm_medium=ppc&utm_source=adwords&utm_campaign=VelociRaptor+600+Search+Ads&utm_term=ford raptor for sale&hsa_mt=b&hsa_src=g&hsa_grp=62443135140&hsa_cam=1623388754&hsa_ver=3&hsa_acc=3873558040&hsa_net=adwords&hsa_tgt=aud-639162969569:kwd-14896596095&hsa_ad=394070964948&hsa_kw=ford raptor for sale&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhIaPh6_P6gIVBdbACh1avAA6EAAYASACEgJz5fD_BwE






http://hennesseyperformance.com/vehicles/ford/2020-ford-bronco/


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> they should put a V8


The 7.3 GODZILLA MOTOR, OH YA!!!!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> The 7.3 GODZILLA MOTOR, OH YA!!!!!


With a 6:71 perched on top of it.


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

My brother in law has 2 of the 3.5's at 130k miles each. Only thing one needed was new coils. When on the highway and you hit it they pull hard, from a stop the turbo lag is a bit noticeable. Apparently the 2.7 is easy to make faster than my 5.0 with a simple tune. I wouldn't give up the 5.0 for the 2.7 though, less stuff to go wrong later on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF said:


> It'll be just a matter of time before Hennessey shoe horns one in, they already at the platform.
> 
> http://hennesseyperformance.com/vehicles/ford/f-150-raptor/2017-ford-f-150-raptor/velociraptor-v8-by-hennessey-performance-cpc/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=velociraptor_v8_ad&utm_medium=ppc&utm_source=adwords&utm_campaign=VelociRaptor+600+Search+Ads&utm_term=ford raptor for sale&hsa_mt=b&hsa_src=g&hsa_grp=62443135140&hsa_cam=1623388754&hsa_ver=3&hsa_acc=3873558040&hsa_net=adwords&hsa_tgt=aud-639162969569:kwd-14896596095&hsa_ad=394070964948&hsa_kw=ford raptor for sale&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhIaPh6_P6gIVBdbACh1avAA6EAAYASACEgJz5fD_BwE
> 
> ...


https://www.brownleeford.com/hennessey-performance-dealer-tn.html

These things are stupid in price without the V8

Last month the old The old lady picked up a new Jeep, I won't drive it because it's not a diesel and it only has one turbo.... Told her gas engines got to have two turbos for me to roll in it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> https://www.brownleeford.com/hennessey-performance-dealer-tn.html
> 
> These things are stupid in price without the V8
> 
> Last month the old The old lady picked up a new Jeep, I won't drive it because it's not a diesel and it only has one turbo.... Told her gas engines got to have two turbos for me to roll in it.


https://www.autoevolution.com/news/...d-out-for-jeep-wrangler-392-blood-146056.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> https://www.autoevolution.com/news/...d-out-for-jeep-wrangler-392-blood-146056.html


Thanks buddy I won't be able to sleep tonight

I am now a supporter of the BLM

(Bronco Lives Matter)


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I don’t see it.


----------



## Mistifier (Aug 21, 2016)

#metoo


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Looking at replacing one of our trucks soon. Drove 2 brand new trucks today. Both 3/4 ton crew cab short bed “optioned up” work trucks. 1rst one was a dodge w/cummINGS, 2nd was a furd with the new 7.3 gas. Surprisingly to me, the dodge was quite a bit more comfortable...the new 7.3 & 10speed in the Ford was nice, but It wasn’t as impressive as the reviews lead me to believe....good chance I end up with my first dodge...wheel sea. Btw, drove them both at the exact same speed on the same stretch of highway(in cruise). Empty, the CummINGS got a solid 5mpg’s better


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Looking at replacing one of our trucks soon. Drove 2 brand new trucks today. Both 3/4 ton crew cab short bed "optioned up" work trucks. 1rst one was a dodge w/cummINGS, 2nd was a furd with the new 7.3 gas. Surprisingly to me, the dodge was quite a bit more comfortable...the new 7.3 & 10speed in the Ford was nice, but It wasn't as impressive as the reviews lead me to believe....good chance I end up with my first dodge...wheel sea. Btw, drove them both at the exact same speed on the same stretch of highway(in cruise). Empty, the CummINGS got a solid 5mpg's better


Eye gnu ewe'd sea da lite...next thing you'll be drinking real beer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Looking at replacing one of our trucks soon. Drove 2 brand new trucks today. Both 3/4 ton crew cab short bed "optioned up" work trucks. 1rst one was a dodge w/cummINGS, 2nd was a furd with the new 7.3 gas. Surprisingly to me, the dodge was quite a bit more comfortable...the new 7.3 & 10speed in the Ford was nice, but It wasn't as impressive as the reviews lead me to believe....good chance I end up with my first dodge...wheel sea. Btw, drove them both at the exact same speed on the same stretch of highway(in cruise). Empty, the CummINGS got a solid 5mpg's better


How long of a test drive was it to observe the 5mpg difference.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> How long of a test drive was it to observe the 5mpg difference.


Pretty flat stretch, for about 25min on the highway run, where I re-set the mpg reading....had the dodge out for a couple hrs total...furd I took back after about 45min. I'm sure with more elevation changes and load you put them under you might spread that mpg gap another 1 or 2 gallon..?..?.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Pretty flat stretch, for about 25min on the highway run, where I re-set the mpg reading....had the dodge out for a couple hrs total...furd I took back after about 45min. I'm sure with more elevation changes and load you put them under you might spread that mpg gap another 1 or 2 gallon..?..?.


Seriously...flat?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eye gnu ewe'd sea da lite...next thing you'll be drinking real beer.


The dodge/ cummings is nice, and for the right $, the dealer can put me in it.

As for your beer comment, please...did you forget my name.?..I'll drink just about any beer. I'm not a snob


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously...flat?


Uh ya, I'm in illernoiz....not like it's much different where you live...I've been there tew......Or did you mean something else by your comment?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Uh ya, I'm in illernoiz....not like it's much different where you live...I've been there tew......Or did you mean something else by your comment?


Most of what he says he has no idea of what it means


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> How long of a test drive was it to observe the 5mpg difference.


Btw, dodge had 3.73 rear end....furd 3.55


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Btw, dodge had 3.73 rear end....furd 3.55


Seriously?

3.55s?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Btw, dodge had 3.73 rear end....furd 3.55


Anymore with these zippy autojomagic trannys gear with the overdrive diff ratio isn't as big as deal anymore, what where the RPM's at hi-way speed


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 3.55s?


He's not Mel Tillis... he said 3.55


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 3.55s?


Ya..it's what was on the lot...at first I thought that seemed high, but with a 10speed it changes things. The trans will skip gears as needed. It's weird


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Anymore with these zippy autojomagic trannys gear with the overdrive diff ratio isn't as big as deal anymore, what where the RPM's at hi-way speed


About 2k "ish"on the furd at 72mph, touch over 1500 on the dodge. On that stretch the dodge showed just over 20mpg (20.2mpg)...the furd showed 15


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> About 2k "ish"on the furd at 72mph, touch over 1500 on the dodge. On that stretch the dodge showed just over 20.2mpg...the furd showed 15


Being a gas motor would expect higher rpm to keep it close to the torque curve but also though the 10sp would have it running a tad lower since it's a big block.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Being a gas motor would expect higher rpm to keep it close to the torque curve but also though the 10sp would have it running a tad lower since it's a big block.


Ya....there's a readout showing you what gear your in, and like I said, it's weird to see it skip gears under certain conditions. Either way, I do like it better than the 6.2/6spd combo they offer (that's what the truck we're trading has)


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Ya....there's a readout showing you what gear your in, and like I said, it's weird to see it skip gears under certain conditions. Either way, I do like it better than the 6.2/6spd combo they offer (that's what the truck we're trading has)


I have a 6.2 6sp and have hated it since the first time I pulled a trailer weighing more than 5k. This pickup was my 1st autojomatic vehicle and 1st gas motor since '91 with the exception of my '97 that has a 460 with a 5pd. I'm replacing my current pickup in the near future with a 6.7PSD, just need to talk to dealers about ordering one they way I want it set up and finding the best deal.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> I have a 6.2 6sp and have hated it since the first time I pulled a trailer weighing more than 5k. This pickup was my 1st autojomatic vehicle and 1st gas motor since '91 with the exception of my '97 that has a 460 with a 5pd. I'm replacing my current pickup in the near future with a 6.7PSD, just need to talk to dealers about ordering one they way I want it set up and finding the best deal.


The 6.2 is crap...just like the 5.4, I'll never own another one.

Btw, not sure if I mentioned it earlier, but the dodge rode better than the ford also


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> The 6.2 is crap...just like the 5.4, I'll never own another one.
> 
> Btw, not sure if I mentioned it earlier, but the dodge rode better than the ford also


The Ford just didn't have the power ya thought it should?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Ya..it's what was on the lot...at first I thought that seemed high, but with a 10speed it changes things. The trans will skip gears as needed. It's weird


What could possibly go wrong with that?

Not sure I'll ever be a fan of Furd engineering.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> The 6.2 is crap...just like the 5.4, I'll never own another one.
> 
> Btw, not sure if I mentioned it earlier, but the dodge rode better than the ford also


I don't fit as well in the Dodge as I do in a Ford. Head and shoulder room is the issue.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> The Ford just didn't have the power ya thought it should?


No, but I do like our furd truck that has a V10...I'd prefer that be the big block option in pickups again.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> I don't fit as well in the Dodge as I do in a Ford. Head and shoulder room is the issue.


i agree the super doodeez have slightly more room inside than the Comparable dodge/gm


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The last couple years Fiat Chrysler really has up their game.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ford has more than a 150,000 reservations for the new Bronco already

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/07/30...s-far-exceed-expectations-say-executives.html


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Rumor on the playground is there’s already a recall .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Rumor on the playground is there's already a recall .


And 16 reflashes...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And 16 reflashes...


It's called being proactive....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> It's called being proactive....


SKW


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ended up with the Cummings...hopefully it's sufficient for pulling my golf cart around


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 205897
> View attachment 205898
> View attachment 205899
> 
> ...


you can only hope...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 205897
> View attachment 205898
> View attachment 205899
> 
> ...


Phile foto


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My turd 6.7 showed up today...Cummings that is.

New to me '15 5500. It's Oomkes black.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My turd 6.7 showed up today...Cummings that is.
> 
> New to me '15 5500. It's Oomkes black.


That's nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> That's nice


Eye no...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My turd 6.7 showed up today...Cummings that is.
> 
> New to me '15 5500. It's Oomkes black.


Oomkes black is DeVries black too. Been trying to find a black pick me up truck. But it only seems to be half tons on the lots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Oomkes black is DeVries black too. Been trying to find a black pick me up truck. But it only seems to be half tons on the lots.


You can have it, it needs a paint job. A green paint job.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> . It's Oomkes black.


I've always wanted to get a black truck but it's so hard to keep clean looking...so I just keep sticking w/ plow4beer white


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DeVries said:


> Oomkes black is DeVries black too. Been trying to find a black pick me up truck. But it only seems to be half tons on the lots.


My newest pickup is metallic charcoal and I hate it, sure it looks nice but in the summer when you lay over the hood to shoot it's friggin hot. I'm going back to white on the next one and will never own a dark color pickup again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF said:


> My newest pickup is metallic charcoal and I hate it, sure it looks nice but in the summer when you lay over the hood to shoot it's friggin hot. I'm going back to white on the next one and will never own a dark color pickup again.


I just picked up a new white pickup truck last week, traded in the Raptor as you know.... Had a hard 3,700 miles on it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> I just picked up a new white pickup truck last week, traded in the Raptor as you know.... Had a hard 3,700 miles on it.
> 
> View attachment 205950


What shade of white is that....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> What shade of white is that....


Wait for it....

Oomkes white.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Wait for it....
> 
> Oomkes white.


Not even close...it's Oomkes green you MBCJ.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not even close...it's Oomkes green you MBCJ.


You sure? That doesnt sound right


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF said:


> What shade of white is that....


Mid-season Snow White

Lighting was bad, here it is next to my black f550


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Mid-season Snow White
> 
> Lighting was bad, here it is next to my black f550
> 
> View attachment 205968


Oh yeah next to the 550 I can clearly see your new ride is white


----------

